# new holland tn85



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

My neighbor has got a 2008 nh tn85 4x4 cab 2,500 hrs. Mid mount hydraulics w/woods fel. Been thinkin about buying it what y'all think it's worth, I got a outside tractor just like it an love it, I'm trying to tell the wife we need it so that she don't have to rake in the heat!!


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I sold a 07 tn 60a back in Decemeber for 22k. It had a bush hog brand loader on it and approx 800 hours. No cab, but it was a 12 speed with Manuel reverser.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think the TN line from New Holland is cheaply built and I would look at another brand's comparable tractor first. We have something wrong with our TN75 seemingly every year. From injectors to transmission electronics going bad or other things. Never have had that much trouble with other tractors. We would like to trade it on something else, but then we would most likely wind up spending more money then what it costs to fix the thing every year and end up with a less powerful tractor.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I sold a TN 60a w/4x4, open cab. Used it in ND to pull a 16 wheel rake. Was a piece of crap. As Teslan said, cheaply built. I was a happy fellow when that thing went out of the yard. They allowed me 25K on a 70K green one. It was an 08 model. PS: One thing I did like about it was that it had lots of power for it's size.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Teslan you must have a lemon besides the electric shuttle (almost everyone got trouble with them) I'm on my 3rd tn and really like them.they are very popular in this area, the td tractor is their cheaper line, manual shuttle is all I would buy, I stopped by the dealer this morning and said between 26-28 would be fair


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Teslan you must have a lemon besides the electric shuttle (almost everyone got trouble with them) I'm on my 3rd tn and really like them.they are very popular in this area, the td tractor is their cheaper line, manual shuttle is all I would buy, I stopped by the dealer this morning and said between 26-28 would be fair


Ya it's the electric shuttle. Be driving along just fine then stop. Then all of a sudden the thing won't go in gear or whatever. It's always electronic and never the actual transmission.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Ya it's the electric shuttle. Be driving along just fine then stop. Then all of a sudden the thing won't go in gear or whatever. It's always electronic and never the actual transmission.


All the TM tractors are the same, always sensors, potentiometers etc. Nice tractors when they run but I can't count on them like our JD tractors.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My friends TN90 is like that too, random electrical problems on the transmission. Lights flashing, thing won't move. Leave it a few days and go to demonstrate to a tech and it works fine for a week again before doing it again.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> My friends TN90 is like that too, random electrical problems on the transmission. Lights flashing, thing won't move. Leave it a few days and go to demonstrate to a tech and it works fine for a week again before doing it again.


Or a few hours, a few minutes, few days. Crazy things. Just don't stop the tractor somewhere that you wouldn't want it sitting for a little while. When we first bought it the radio would turn on in the middle of the night. Now the radio turns on every time the tractor is started.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Flashing gear light. Four fast then a number of slower ones. Count slower ones, error code. It will tell the tech which sensor to unplug. Also fwrd/revs electronic shuttle shift should not be pressure washed or touched or jiggled or used or wacked with a hammer. At all.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a TN60A that does not have an electric reverser.

I bought it new in 2005 and it has been a great machine. It has never had any problems. I use it for my main hay tractor, also have a farmi winch and us it a little in the woods. I also have a woods 9000 backhoe and have put in drainage and water lines with it.
It has been a workhorse so far. Beefy, strong tractor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

enos said:


> Flashing gear light. Four fast then a number of slower ones. Count slower ones, error code. It will tell the tech which sensor to unplug. Also fwrd/revs electronic shuttle shift should not be pressure washed or touched or jiggled or used or wacked with a hammer. At all.


Mine just blinks a light that shows a middle finger.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty much! Which ever tractor engineer that thought it was a good idea to put a computer on an open station chore tractor should be thrown in a cowshit pile with his laptop and then try to email Bill Gates and ask him why his mouse pad won't work!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

enos said:


> Pretty much! Which ever tractor engineer that thought it was a good idea to put a computer on an open station chore tractor should be thrown in a cowshit pile with his laptop and then try to email Bill Gates and ask him why his mouse pad won't work!


Mine isn't open station, but I think they just threw in a cab later.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Y'all sound like the folks around here, everyone with manual shuttle loves the tn tractors, and hate the electronic ones and in this part of the country everyone bleeds blue


----------

